# Mosquito Lagoon weekend



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

as usual, way to get at it.  Looks like yer running out of different ways to pose for all the fish you catch too.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job Garry. Great fish!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> as usual, way to get at it.   Looks like yer running out of different ways to pose for all the fish you catch too.


First pose looks like he "has a little Capt. in 'em." ;D

Nice fishes!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Garry, it looks like you've given up fishing
and taken up catching. I wonder what that's like?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

great job Gary!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent fish Garry! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

